
A rare interview with the mathematician who cracked Wall Street - Descarte
https://www.ted.com/talks/jim_simons_a_rare_interview_with_the_mathematician_who_cracked_wall_street?language=en
======
MaysonL
A longer interview at
[http://wn.com/james_simons_(full_length_interview)_-_numberp...](http://wn.com/james_simons_\(full_length_interview\)_-_numberphile)

~~~
Descarte
It took me 17 years to achieve a working model...and at the end, it became so
simplistic...no need of complex mathematical theorem...the bare minimum... so
easy, a 9 year old could process it in a few minutes...

